# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ HITACHI

## ronis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά.Έχω πρόβλημα με μια τηλεόραση hitachi 28" 15ετιας.Όταν την κλείνω μετά δυσκολέυομαι πάρα πολύ να την ξαναανοίξω, ανοίγει και κλέινει αμέσως.Μετά από πολλές προσπάθειες καταφέρνω να την ανοίξω.Κάποια μέρα πείραξα 2 ρυθμιστίρια που έχει απο πίσω εκείνο το συστημα που καταλήγει με μία βεντούζα στην οθόνη.(δεν ξέρω πως λέγετε) και όποτε τα πειράζω αυτά δουλέυει για λίγο  καιρό κανονικά αλλά μετά αρχίζει πάλι τα ίδια.Αν είναι κάτι ευκολο και μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε θα περιμένω να σας ακούσω.

----------


## mystaki g

Και που ειναι το προβλημα ;Να την δει καποιος τεχνικος.Δεν ειναι σωστο να σε βοηθαμε.Μην παθεις τιποτα εσυ η τηλεοραση σου.Μετα θα πληρωσεις διπλασια.

----------


## gdimis

μαλλον ειναι καποια ελλατωματικη κολληση,αν ομως δε γνωριζεις καλυτερα να μην ασχοληθεις...συμφωνω εν μερει με το mystaki..

----------


## ronis

δεν είμαι τελείως άσχετος.Είμαι ηλεκτρολόγος.Την είχα πάει για επισκευή πλήρωσα 70 ευρω για την συγκεκριμένη βλάβη και για μια άλλη που είχε.Την μία βλάβη την έφτιαξε την άλλη μου είπε οτι την έφτιαξε αλλα το πρόβλημα συνέχισε να υπάρχει.Να την ξαναπάω σε τεχνικό δεν παίζει προτιμώ να την πάω για πέταμα.Απλά ρώτησα μήπως είναι κάτι απλό και μπορέσω να το φτιάξω μόνος μου.
Σας ευχαριστώ πάντος για τισ απαντήσεις.

----------


## east electronics

AN εναι οπως ειπες  15 χρονων εκεινο που πρπει να αλλαξεις με κλειστα τα ματια ειναι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτες στο πρωτευων του τροφοδοτικου ( ολοι οι μικροι ) 

δεδομενης της ευκαιριας και αναλογα αν εχεις οργανο καλο θα ηταν να δεις αν μπορεις να αλλαξεις και καποιους απο το δευτερευον ....γενικα οι τηλεορασεις αυτες εχουν θεμα με τους ηλεκτρολυτκους σε σημαιο που φαινονται φουσκωμενοι  ακομα και με γυμνο ματι

----------


## ronis

Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Σάκη θα το κοιτάξω αυτό που μου είπες, και αν δεν γίνομαι κουραστικός θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και για μια άλλη περίπτωση....έχω και άλλη μια hitachi 21" 9ετιας η οποία στα 5 χρόνια μου παρουσίασε το εξής πρόβλημα...όταν είναι λευκό το φόντο στην οθόνη εμφανίζει 4 λεπτές γραμμές στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης και παραμορφώνετε και ο ήχος.Ευχαριστώ

----------


## east electronics

υπαρχει καποια πιθανοτητα αυτο να σχετιζεται με το βερτικαλ ....αλλα η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο δεν το γνωριζω ...σε μια τομσον που ειχα παρομιο προβλημα δεν καταφερα να βρω ακρια

----------


## mystaki g

> Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Σάκη θα το κοιτάξω αυτό που μου είπες, και αν δεν γίνομαι κουραστικός θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω και για μια άλλη περίπτωση....έχω και άλλη μια hitachi 21" 9ετιας η οποία στα 5 χρόνια μου παρουσίασε το εξής πρόβλημα...όταν είναι λευκό το φόντο στην οθόνη εμφανίζει 4 λεπτές γραμμές στο πάνω μέρος της οθόνης και παραμορφώνετε και ο ήχος.Ευχαριστώ


για της γραμμες ειναι ελεκτρ/πυκνωτης στο βερτικαλ .Ενας απ τους μικρους

----------


## betacord85

> Και που ειναι το προβλημα ;Να την δει καποιος τεχνικος.Δεν ειναι σωστο να σε βοηθαμε.Μην παθεις τιποτα εσυ η τηλεοραση σου.Μετα θα πληρωσεις διπλασια.


εχεισ απολυτο δικιο μονο τεχνικος να την κοιταξει,μαν παθει τιποτα ο ανθρωπος,κατι ασχετο ποτε οι ηλεκτρολογοι απεκτισαν γνωσεις ηλεκτρονικης???για να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο γιατι εχουμε ξεφιγει τελοιως,δηλαδη και αυτος που βαζει πλακακια ξερει και απο ηλεκτρολογικους πινακες??μαλλον δεν σου αρεσε αυτο που εγραψα?ετσι φιλε και εμας μας καει οτν ακουμε τετοια καθενας στο γυπεδο του,δεν σπουδασαμε τοσα χρονια στην κλιμενς για να δυνουμε συμβουλες σε ασχετους,συμβουλες για βλαβες μονο σε συναδελφους ηλεκτρονικους που κατεχουν τις γνωσεις τις ηλεκτρονικης,συγνωμη που σας κουρασα καληνυχτα.beta cord 85 japan made(συμφωνειτε???)

----------


## ronis

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ μαζί σου φίλε betacord85,  άσχετος είμαι απο ηλεκτρονική.Το οτι δεν είμαι τελείως άσχετος πήγαινε στο οτι έχω κάποιες γνώσεις στο που υπάρχει υψηλή τάση για να μην με χτυπήσει το ρευμα.

----------

